# Boosting KA23DE



## sleep'n240 (Jan 11, 2006)

I got my 92 coupe for a steal when my friend neglected to put oil in his car. I have a knocking rod, maybe two...another might have slight play. I am contemplating rebuilding this motor and boosting it. How much boost can you run on factory pistons and rods? Should I bore and upgrade to low compression pistons and forged rods? I'm aiming for about 250 hp. Can anybody tell me if the crank in the KA is cast or forged?


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

well I can tell you a good search will answer those questions...both have been talked about.

Uh I think 500 hp and then you throw a rod so like 300 is good...I dunno...do a search...I'm not keeping my ka so I didn't pay much attention

Crank is forged I think...other than that I dunno..again...I'm fairly certain this has been talked about

But since it's knocking...your gonna need to replace some rods and pistons

Good luck!


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

> How much boost can you run on factory pistons and rods?


 around 400 hp, same as the SR


> Should I bore and upgrade to low compression pistons and forged rods?


yes 


> Can anybody tell me if the crank in the KA is cast or forged?


cast


----------



## crzygrim (Oct 29, 2005)

sleep'n240 said:


> I got my 92 coupe for a steal when my friend neglected to put oil in his car. I have a knocking rod, maybe two...another might have slight play. I am contemplating rebuilding this motor and boosting it. How much boost can you run on factory pistons and rods? Should I bore and upgrade to low compression pistons and forged rods? I'm aiming for about 250 hp. Can anybody tell me if the crank in the KA is cast or forged?


I have found another site with a lot of info check it out www.ka-t.org. There is a lot of good info and places to get parts to boost the Ka motor.


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

the N/A sr sure...but the factory turbo sr has stronger internals. The KA can't handle the same power that the turbo sr can...n/a sr sure


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

Pistons should be okay up to around 400hp, while I would start replacing rods at around 350hp. If you're going to rebuild it, you might as well upgrade the bearings and piston rings, as those will be the two most common sources of failure.


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

found a post were a member talks about doing similar mods to a ka
http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=23242&page=5&pp=15&highlight=RB25+KA24

good read..page 5 is where I think this guy pipes in.

I believe he states the cranks is forged as well


Better off doing a search though, again, since I'm not keeping the ka in mine...I haven't commited those facts to memory...if you find conflicting info...ask but show links to the topics to get the least flame

Good luck!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Nismo14-180 said:


> around 400 hp, same as the SR


Hehe for a week maybe


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

but it'll be one hell of a week, haha.


----------



## dragmanagement (Feb 4, 2006)

*ka*

ok first of all who ever told you the crank was cast needs to do some research and talk to a machinest b/c i have a sohc and the crank is factory forged and will handle anything you can throw at it the stock rods are good for 350hp occasiaionally a boost up to 400 but then that starts putting stress on it the pistons is the weakest link there only good for about 300-350 hp if i was in your position and your working off a low budget i would go forged pistons stock rods get your block honed,decked,and balanced the machine work is were the trick is not many people think about it.thats why they are stuck with problems.you can get an easy 250 out of just block and head work without tubo and if you think about it it will cost you alot now just to get the block work done but it will be there for when you do decide to turbo and then you can put alot of boost to it and not worry about hurting any thing internally.and it will be kick ass


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Eh, all I know is when I pulled the crankoff one of my friends KA's, it had excess metal on certain spots, so I assumed it was cast. my bad. 

How much of a deck job would you reccomend, b/c the first thing that pops up in my head was a ten thousands deck job. Which would force into a thicker headgasket, I beleve. And I only know of 2 thick headgaskets for the KA; OS Giken, and Cometic. And Ive heard that unless you mirror finish the block ,the cometic will leak. Dunno about the OS Giken, never heard of anyone trying it, but hell its $225. I wouldnt either. 

All this shit kinda makes me glad Im getting an FC.

*end semi-drunken rant*


----------



## dragmanagement (Feb 4, 2006)

well you will half to take your motor to the machine shop b/f you can get a % on how much to deck they will half to check it first and the cosmetic gaskets does half to have a mirror finish but the machine shop can do that too.While you have your block there i would just let them assemble it too.they have all the torque spects.plus they can get your head to seal perfect.


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

dragmanagement said:


> ok first of all who ever told you the crank was cast needs to do some research and talk to a machinest b/c i have a sohc and the crank is factory forged and will handle anything you can throw at it the stock rods are good for 350hp occasiaionally a boost up to 400 but then that starts putting stress on it the pistons is the weakest link there only good for about 300-350 hp if i was in your position and your working off a low budget i would go forged pistons stock rods get your block honed,decked,and balanced the machine work is were the trick is not many people think about it.thats why they are stuck with problems.you can get an easy 250 out of just block and head work without tubo and if you think about it it will cost you alot now just to get the block work done but it will be there for when you do decide to turbo and then you can put alot of boost to it and not worry about hurting any thing internally.and it will be kick ass


 You hear a lot more people throwing rods at 350hp than blowing pistons. I think you've got it the other way around.


----------

